# Jumping White Cloud Mountain Minnows



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Perhaps they are chasing each other (males after females) and they try to escape and somehow work their way into the frogbit and can't turn back?

Might be good to watch them one morning before and after lights on.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Are you running CO2 on the tank?

What's the tank temperature?


----------



## Jadelin (Sep 30, 2009)

There's no CO2, and I hadn't been dosing anything for the plants, since I had just put them in. The temp is around 71 F, which I know is a little high for what WCMM prefer, but it's an unheated tank, so that's what temp it is from the temperature of the house and the light.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Did you find any stranded today?

Your tank params all look good to me, so I can't think of anything other than what Wasserpest suggested- that their courtship behavior has them over-excited...??


----------



## shoteh (Nov 13, 2007)

Have you played Finding Nemo recently at your home? j/p I have owned a few WCMM and in the 7-8 months I have had them I have never considered putting a top to my 10gal. None ever jumped out. My guess are the same as the others, maybe mating excited a few brave souls.


----------



## Jadelin (Sep 30, 2009)

Finding Nemo isn't quite as fun if you don't know whether Nemo is still alive or not . . . 

I haven't found any today, although I did find one yesterday. That one was in the morning, which was a different time. I'm thinking that maybe they get stuck up there on a fairly regular basis, but then work their way back in without too much problem, unless I find them and freak out about it?

It does seem like the most likely explanation is over-exuberant courting. They're going to go into the main tank on Tuesday, since they all seem healthy (albeit suicidal), so hopefully they'll have other things to occupy their time in there (or at least more room to chase each other around.)

Thanks for all the replies!


----------

